# Forest trail acting tips?



## SuperGamecube64 (Sep 26, 2012)

I began helping with a charity haunted attraction "Nightmare Forest" last year, however last year they were unable to procure their usual location and it wound up a haunted house rather than a trail. This year, they have moved back to their old location. I was the only new actor last year, so basically everyone this year is used to acting on a trail except for me! Any tips? How does it differ from acting in a building?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Like haunting a building, you use your environment/the building structure, but with a forrest or wooded area, you have more variety, but more potential dangers for yourself and your guests. Do a thorough inspection on the area you will "haunt" to get to know it, and any pitfalls, roots, etc., you may have to deal with. Depending upon your character, you may need to be "inhabited" by the woods or nature as part of your theme. Don't be afraid to get dirty and be the part if it calls for it. Make sure you have a couple of flashlights and either a walkie talkie, or a good whistle (or both) with you while you are haunting.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Asking questions from others that have worked the trail would be good to do. Also check with the people who run the haunted trail. Hopefully they should offer some type of training or tips for new and for returning actors. Like fontgeek has stated it would be good to go through the haunt during the daytime if allowed and check out the trail and area that you would be assigned to. Having small emergency equipment with out at all times during the haunt is not a bad idea. Safety first for you as a haunter and for the customers as well.


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (Sep 26, 2012)

I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'm pretty used to woody environments. Not that safety isn't still a concern. Anyway, I'm mostly worried about how to scare. Last yeah, I was in a cage with I tried to get to you through, and after you turned the corner, I'd escape, letting you know "quite manically) that I was out. Then I was at the end of the maze as well, and chased you out. This year, I will likely be in 1 central location, so it's a bit different for me. Perhaps I'll be working the maze as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Do not poke the bears. 

Seriously though, One of the best haunted trail scares I have ever seen, the guy laid back against the tree until our entire group was almost past, then popped up and scared the back two thirds of the group. You'd never see him until it was too late.


----------

